# Buying a GTO, What's up with the Clutch?



## apicia (Mar 11, 2007)

I have owned many cars in my day, but I just drove a 04 GTO a the dealership and ... wow. The clutch pedal is like doing squats at the gym. I currently own a 2000 GT as seen in this link:

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze7mv13/1998dodgeavengeres30l/

I really like the body style and interior of the GTO. I want to buy one. My problem is the clutch. The thing is a monster. I am considering an auto GTO just to prevent my left leg from growing far superior and more explosive that the right leg. The clutch on my Mustang is like cutting butter with a warm knife compared to the clutch on the GTO. Can we change the clutch (pressure plate) on the GTO to soften that puppy up? I might convince myself to buy the automatic so I can get autostart on cold days... (and the deformed leg thing too)


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I have never noticed any problem with it. Maybe it's all that power behing the clutch that your current ride lacks. :lol:


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

yea the clutch has to be heavier and stronger than the one in your mustang, reasons: 1. our gto's have a lot more weight to carry around, and 2. we have more POWER so therefore the clutch is more beefy! but you will get used to it!


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

When i drove the 6spd in an 2006 GTO..the clutch was the easiest clutch ive ever driven....even alot easier than 2004 RX8


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

apicia said:


> I have owned many cars in my day, but I just drove a 04 GTO a the dealership and ... wow. The clutch pedal is like doing squats at the gym.


I remember feeling that way when I first drove my 06, however, it doesn't
feel nearly as 'resistant' now as it did when it was new. In my case I would 
say it was break-in and a little of 'getting used to it' as well. Feels fine now
for whatever reason. :cool But you did say it was an 04 right? :confused


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I think it's something you get used to. I've driven 4 cylinder cars with more resistant clutches- - -


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Really?? My '04 has a really light clutch. I mean I just touched it with my foot and it went all the way down. Although I have a monstrously huge left leg from pressing down the clutch of my '95 camaro. ( It wasn't hydraulic ). :lol:


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

My 06 clutch is the softest, easiest clutch ive experienced yet. However, considering i also have a 95 VR-4. WOW, that clutch is stiff, and kicks up at you like no other..so therefore, i love the 06 clutch. Could be a break in issue


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

The clutch in my 2003 Mustang GT was much harder than any of the GM cars I currently own.

Unless your GT's clutch is severly worn and out of adjustment it should be harder than 90% of the other cars you drive.


----------



## Anthony k (May 28, 2006)

apicia said:


> I might convince myself to buy the automatic so I can get autostart on cold days...



dont get your hopes up on the remote start. 

you have to lose a key to do it, they tape or mount the key in the steering column, to bypass the immobilizer.


----------

